# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Help me make some cookies

## bor

OK, so I really like cooking and preparing my meals but I can't bake for sh!t. With cooking you go by taste and with baking a cookie its an excact science! I can't use the recipies on this board coz I can't get some of the ingredients that come up a lot, like apple sirup, sugar free this and suger free that....

I want to learn how to make some protein cookies coz I think they would be a great snack that I can eat on the go!

So guys, help me out, but let keep it really simple and basic! Don't worry about the taste, just help me make the dough right and I'll throw something a little extra for the taste!

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------

